# Help needed



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I need some advice on what to feed my dog,she's been raw fed just over a year now and although she has issues with allergies she has done well,her main meat is pigs heart ,the problems I'm having is bone content,she has been fine with all bone 
Up until about a week ago,pork ribs make her throw up and I have seen more itching on rabbit. And duck also on lamb ribs,she cannot have eggs or chicken both of which she is allergic to,I wash the hearts in water just in case the butcher has been handling chicken and have also been washing the bone,I am now stuck on what to feed her.,any suggestions please,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you know what any of these animals were fed? Are they grass fed meats and grass finished, or grain finished? The rabbit was it wild? The rabbit could have been a problem because of what it was fed, a soy based grain diet, which is what most chickens are fed...

Can you find free range turkey necks? Just an idea


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I have no idea what the feed is this is the problem,on her allergy test it was spelt that came up in the grains section,the rabbit is wild,can't get turkey necks here so they are out ,I'm at a loss as to what bone I can feed her,she doesn't get loose stools when she doesn't have any bone so that's mnot a problem,I enjoy raw feeding my dog but am finding so many problems,Liz has been a great help with immune building suggestions so it's just the food issues,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I've just googled if spelt is used in animal feed in the uk and unfortunately it is!!!!!so now I have a problem,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to waffle on but also rye is an irritant for my dog and just googled rye and that for the whole is fed to uk animals also ,WHY did I not figure this out? I've been puzzled as to why her itching has continued and now I know why,where do I go from here,I know I cannot afford to feed free range everything not with the price of meat here in the uk,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is, indeed a problem. and now we know why lily has been having these problems with food.

i guess the question is what isn't fed with those ingredients?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> that is, indeed a problem. and now we know why lily has been having these problems with food.
> 
> i guess the question is what isn't fed with those ingredients?


Exactly,any ideas where I go from here?i really do not want to go back to kibble but do I have another choice?,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

much as i hate to suggest this, but is there a premade that is organic?

or, for edible bone, why not get one protein that has edible bone that is grass fed/grass finished, such as pork ribs.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I will have to look into the premade,the problem I have Is,is it free range or do they just say its free range,?,but will look into it,thanks magicre,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you would have to do what i had to do, karen.....i call the farms from whence the chicken comes and i ask. 

many have a website.

if they say they are feeding a vegetarian diet, then you can presume they are fed a grain fed diet. whether or not it's organic matters not.

what you're going to want are naturally raised and i'd be calling local farms.

we have a website called eatwild.com . i wonder if you have something similar in UK


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

free range organic poultry and meat - Our Organic Free Range poultry

http://www.higherhacknell.co.uk/index.php?cPath=27&osCsid=500l83gpbhiv1tk1r3udck11l7&page=1&sort=2a


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> free range organic poultry and meat - Our Organic Free Range poultry
> 
> Devon organic meat, beef, lamb, pork and chicken, meat boxes online - Higher Hacknell Organic Farm


Thanks I will take a look,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i googled natural organic chicken uk

you won't have to do that because you live in uk. LOL


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What about lamb bones, lamb is very popular in the UK and surely you could approach a butcher/supermarket and ask them to save you some?
My dog loves ribs.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think i googled natural organic chicken uk
> 
> you won't have to do that because you live in uk. LOL


Problem is she has an allergy to chicken,is it chicken itself or what they are fed?thats the question lol,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

sozzle said:


> What about lamb bones, lamb is very popular in the UK and surely you could approach a butcher/supermarket and ask them to save you some?
> My dog loves ribs.


The problem is her allergy to spelt and rye,I cannot afford organic lamb and believe it or not we cannot get British lamb even though we are here in the uk,it's all imported and our lambs exported well the non organic ones are lol,karen


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

lily said:


> The problem is her allergy to spelt and rye,I cannot afford organic lamb and believe it or not we cannot get British lamb even though we are here in the uk,it's all imported and our lambs exported well the non organic ones are lol,karen


Try calling the actual farms. Many will sell right from the farm.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

lily said:


> The problem is her allergy to spelt and rye,I cannot afford organic lamb and believe it or not we cannot get British lamb even though we are here in the uk,it's all imported and our lambs exported well the non organic ones are lol,karen


What a bugger! if it's any consolation I know you get NZ lamb over there and it is all grass fed.
I will be visiting UK next week for 5 weeks to visit family so it will be interesting to see what they have in the shops.


----------



## geneseeker66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am totally new to raw feeding so maybe this won't help but have you tried fish? Are fish bones as good as bone from other animals? Just a thought. Lori


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> Problem is she has an allergy to chicken,is it chicken itself or what they are fed?thats the question lol,karen


now i'm wondering if it was the chicken or what the chicken was fed.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies,the price of cheap meat here is astronomical so the best stuff is out of the question ,and fish is worse even though I live next to a fishing town,we Brits do everything back to front,import nz lamb and export our own!,I can try ringing round the farms to ask ,I'm really fed up now ,oh well I need to pull myself together and try and solve this problem,karen


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Really expensive here too and we are surrounded by sheep and cows!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Well I have spoken to mark the chap that did Annie's testing and yes the spelt and rye will also pass on to any!,all I can do is find an alternative feed,I have read that even animals raised as free range can also be fed grains,so after thinking about the situation I find I have no choice to put her back on kibble ,I have reviewed so many kibbles today my head feels like it will explode but have settled on burns fish and brown rice,I feel I have no choice ,I've read the ingredients and there is nothing in it that she is allergic to,so bring on the massive sloppy poops!!!,thanks for your help,I will let you know how she goes on in the next few weeks,karenf


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

don't feel badly, karen. 

we must do what we must do for the health of our dogs.

if what you're feeding contains that which lily is allergic...then try her on this kibble you've gotten...and try not to let your head explode.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Karen but with your situation it is understandable. Your pup's list of allergies is daunting and almost impossible to work through. I do wish you had access to more proteins but you have done all you can do. I don't envy you finding a kibble that will work so I hope this one does well for her. I hope she keeps improving.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Grass feed meat in England

They show up to farmers markets and some sell online as well.

Grimsby Fish Market


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your help,yes it's a bit of a nightmare ,to top it off my husband came home with a surprise this afternoon ,an 11week old chewahwah !,I told him weeks ago that Annie is allergic to dog dander,obviously didn't listen!,she's beautiful but I have my work cut out with Annie,oh well more grief I suppose,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> Thanks for all your help,yes it's a bit of a nightmare ,to top it off my husband came home with a surprise this afternoon ,an 11week old chewahwah !,I told him weeks ago that Annie is allergic to dog dander,obviously didn't listen!,she's beautiful but I have my work cut out with Annie,oh well more grief I suppose,karen


gotta love the husbands. LOL

poor you. poor lily. 

none of those links were okay that i gave you yesterday?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

You could try a dehydrated food like The Honest Kitchen, Ziwipeak etc. I seriously think that is the best in between ever for raw and kibble. Most of the time the meat is slightly cooked so that may help with allergies and the produce is either dried or raw so the nutrients are still there even though I don't believe that dogs can process veggies. Would that be a possibility for you?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> You could try a dehydrated food like The Honest Kitchen, Ziwipeak etc. I seriously think that is the best in between ever for raw and kibble. Most of the time the meat is slightly cooked so that may help with allergies and the produce is either dried or raw so the nutrients are still there even though I don't believe that dogs can process veggies. Would that be a possibility for you?


that would work.....or primal, which i think is sold in the uk....they have grinds that have both veggies/fruits and not with veggies/fruits.

not sure if lily can handle veggies or fruits in some of these...but it's a good idea if you can handle it, karen.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> gotta love the husbands. LOL
> 
> poor you. poor lily.
> 
> none of those links were okay that i gave you yesterday?


Just too expensive to feed for the next 10 years ,and now he's got a friend for Annie it's more expense!,I wish he hand asked me first but hey can't do anything about it now lol,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> You could try a dehydrated food like The Honest Kitchen, Ziwipeak etc. I seriously think that is the best in between ever for raw and kibble. Most of the time the meat is slightly cooked so that may help with allergies and the produce is either dried or raw so the nutrients are still there even though I don't believe that dogs can process veggies. Would that be a possibility for you?


Had a good chat with holistic man and unfortunately unless I can afford organic free range the only option is fish ,karen


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen Zeal is only fish. It had whitefish and salmon both wild caught as its meat source. It does have othe produce though. Zeal Dog Food | Food For Sensitive Dogs | The Honest Kitchen


----------

